# Mylar Hood !!!!!



## LEFTHAND (Jan 4, 2010)

*well my grow is done.. and im cleaning and what not.. getting ready for the next grow pretty much.. fixing and changing..*

*im a new comer to mylar.. i was wondering if its been done, or any one would not/ would recomend  using mylar as a hood.. the tube itself gets warm enough to feel "warmth" but thats at a 30 second hand on glass touch...  *

*i have noticed my cool tube dosent spread the light out perfectly accross my tent.but more to the left tube.. im mounting my new mogual socket in the tube it allows me to move the socket forwards and backwards so this may help "center" the light. . so i figured of making a 35"L Hood out of PVC or wood and mylar and mounting my cool tube in it. and having the light go 360 degrees i could get it to go from the  left tub to the right tub... anyone have an input.. *

*I would be keeping the cool tube atleast an 1"-2" spaced from the mylar..*
*thank you ..*
*LH*


----------



## Growdude (Jan 4, 2010)

I would think it would melt or worse burn, I don't think mylar is flame retardant.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 4, 2010)

Growdude said:
			
		

> I would think it would melt or worse burn, I don't think mylar is flame retardant.


 
*thank you.. this was more or less what i was going for.. wasnt sure if the mylar wouldnt melt or not even though the bulb would still be in the cool tube..*
*well that sux... better hear the word then burn my house lol..*
*my mogual socket places the bulb more in the center of the tube by quite a bit... but there is also about 3-4" socket behind??*
*thanx GD..*
*LH*


----------



## DonJones (Jan 4, 2010)

LEFTHAND,

One way would be to do just like ozzydiodude suggests and try a small piece of mylar on the tube so that if the mylar melts or burns it is a very small containable problem.  edited by DonJones

My suggestion is to either mount the cool tube vertically where you want 360 degree radiation or get rid of it and replace it with a HOOD like the one mentioned in my signature block.  The cool tube is not a reflector or hood, simply a way to cool the bulb.  Why not make a reflector/hood that does both things -- direct the light to where you want it *and* cool the light?

Another option is to obtain a reflector resembling the inexpensive "Wings" and mount it above the cool tube.  If you aren't familiar with what I'm referring to about a wing, check this link hxxp://www.insidesun.com/view_image.php?img=http://198.63.32.165/ftpimages/products/SLR190.jpg&border=1 (of course change the xx to tt)  The image is attached below.  It would be fairly simple to mount the reflector to your cool tube instead of to a socket.  At insidesun.com that reflector is priced at under $28.00.  


Another suggestion would be to fabricate the wing from either aluminum or galvanized valley roofing metal, set it and the cool tube up, let it run for a few hours and then check the temperature of the light side of the reflector and see how hot it gets.  Once you are satisfied that it isn't obviously too hot, then you could try attaching a small piece of mylar to the inside of the reflector and see if it gets hot enough to cause problems.  If it doesn't melt or burn, then line the entire reflector.

Of course if you're not real comfortable with these ideas or fabricating a reflector/hood, you could just purchase a ready made wing.  

Congratulations on trying to find a way to better utilize your equipment.

Great smoking.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 4, 2010)

Here is a simple way. take a small peice of mylar(less than a 1/8" x 1/8" square) put it on your cool tube if it melts don't use it. If it don't melt cover the area on the cool tube and watch it for a few hours and see what it does.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 4, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> LEFTHAND,
> 
> One way would be to do just like ozzydiodude suggests and try a small piece of mylar on the tube so that if the mylar melts or burns it is a very small containable problem. edited by DonJones
> 
> ...


 
*Thanx.. i wasnt thinking of having the mylar touch the cool tube in any which way. just act as a "refelector" and let the cool tube keep the bulb. and tube cool...*
*the "reflector" would be spaced and mounted between the two..*
*.. i have my product drying in my tent right now. so til lthats out i cant hoock anyting up and run test.. week or so.. lol.. thank for the input.. everyone.. atleast im heading in some directiction.. i knew tubes were bad at reflecting or distributing light but i didnt think that bad..*
*just need a cheep easy way to modify me tube lol*
*LH*


----------



## DonJones (Jan 5, 2010)

I may be misunderstanding you, but do NOT put the mylar inside of the tube and if you are talking about putting the mylar between the tube and an external reflector, you are duplicating your efforts.  If you have a relfector then you don't need the  mylar and if you have a non-reflective or poorly reflective shield, then simply attach the mylar directly to the shield rather than trying to mount it independently.  Mylar will not support itself and maintain its shape unless if its fastened to something rigid.  There are high temperature spray adhesives, especially used in automotive industries, that will easily handle temperatures above the melting point of most plastics which you can use to attach the mylar to the shield.

Also, at the hydro shop today I saw cool tube setups where they had taken a piece of metal ducting the same size as the tube itself, split it lengthwise and mounted the ducting to the top outside of the cool tube by fastening it to the metal on both ends of the cool tube.  You could paint the side of the ducting piece with a high temperature reflective paint of what ever type you choose.  A lot of people here on the forum recommend flat white, but personally I just use aluminum foil with the shiny side towards the light.

Great smoking


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 5, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> I may be misunderstanding you, but do NOT put the mylar inside of the tube and if you are talking about putting the mylar between the tube and an external reflector, you are duplicating your efforts. If you have a relfector then you don't need the mylar and if you have a non-reflective or poorly reflective shield, then simply attach the mylar directly to the shield rather than trying to mount it independently. Mylar will not support itself and maintain its shape unless if its fastened to something rigid. There are high temperature spray adhesives, especially used in automotive industries, that will easily handle temperatures above the melting point of most plastics which you can use to attach the mylar to the shield.
> 
> Also, at the hydro shop today I saw cool tube setups where they had taken a piece of metal ducting the same size as the tube itself, split it lengthwise and mounted the ducting to the top outside of the cool tube by fastening it to the metal on both ends of the cool tube. You could paint the side of the ducting piece with a high temperature reflective paint of what ever type you choose. A lot of people here on the forum recommend flat white, but personally I just use aluminum foil with the shiny side towards the light.
> 
> Great smoking


 
*Ello don.. no no im thinking of "building" a reflector.. to "reflect" the light coming from the cool tube itself.. i have a peice like you mentioned above.. that slides in.. an 2 stupid 2" "batwings" that came with it..i noticed it doesnt spread the light as well as i wanted or hoped.. *
*i know there for "cooling" not reflecting but i figured if i made a reflector i could mount about my cool tube and have it shine 360 then i would be a few 100$ richer.. since reflectors are not cheap..*
*i know mylar wont hold itself up and all that jazz its, hehe, i was more or less wondering if it was 2" away if it would melt even due to the fact that the light is cool or cold from the tube..*
*but i think with the help from another lol.......ahahaha*
*that it can be done....*
*keep yall posted..*
*LH*


----------



## DonJones (Jan 6, 2010)

That $26 bat wing reflectorthat I pointed you yo is about a foot wide or wider so it should giue you a lot better and bigger foot print.

Personally, I think that mylar glued ot the inside of a reflector located 2" away from the outside of the cool tube would probably be fine, but I haven't tried it to see.

Please post some pictures of what you have now and what you decide ot use to improve it.

Great Smoking.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 6, 2010)

if you are using a cool tube with at least 180 cfm moving through it the mylar will not melt...i ran a 1000w in a cool tube with the same size fan and it barely got warm..


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 6, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> That $26 bat wing reflectorthat I pointed you yo is about a foot wide or wider so it should giue you a lot better and bigger foot print.
> 
> Personally, I think that mylar glued ot the inside of a reflector located 2" away from the outside of the cool tube would probably be fine, but I haven't tried it to see.
> 
> ...


 
I have pics of my old set up in the grow journals... under Papaya and AI....
LH...
pics below are something i threw together this morning...


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 6, 2010)

*made a quick prototype of what i had in mind.. the size of the reflector will leave me 6" on either side on my tent... having mylar lined walled i think there will be no escape.... MUAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...*
*ran this for 1/2 hr no venting and the mylar did not burn nor melt.... *
*its a go.. this will work...once i can hook the venting up and throw it in my tent i will have it right tight with the "reflector" shes a lil spaced for fire hazzard since its all flamable....*
*if anyone has any ideas input that may help me in supplies or shape plz throw them at me..*
*thank you for all your input all..*
*LH*


----------



## DonJones (Jan 6, 2010)

LH,

I think you've got it.  Personally, I wouldn't worry about the fire issue, but that is just me.  If you are worried about it, duplicate the cardboard piece out of light gauge sheet metal and then use high temp automotive  adhesive to attach the mylar -- I use Permatex brand Spray Tack gasket adhesive my self when I'm worried about the temp issue but have also used Permatex all purpose spray adhesive in some 300F plus temperature applications without problems.

You've got it in hand.  That set up is very close to the $26  bat wing setup, only it is made out of the hammered silvered aluminum stuff.  In fact it looks very much like my T-5 reflector using cardboard and aluminum foil.

Congratulations.

Great smoking everyone!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 6, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> LH,
> 
> I think you've got it. Personally, I wouldn't worry about the fire issue, but that is just me. If you are worried about it, duplicate the cardboard piece out of light gauge sheet metal and then use high temp automotive adhesive to attach the mylar -- I use Permatex brand Spray Tack gasket adhesive my self when I'm worried about the temp issue but have also used Permatex all purpose spray adhesive in some 300F plus temperature applications without problems.
> 
> ...


 
*Cool thanx Don.. how long is that bat wing though?? 3ft?? thats how big that is.. yeah i was wondering about the sheet metal and abosobtion of heat... but i dont think thats gonna be a problem and would be my esiest and best bet to duplicate.. spray glue and a foam paint roller to roll out the mylar nice and smooth..*
*but for 26$ if that bat wing would stretch the light 2'wx4'L then that would probally be cheaper then the supplies to build lol..*
*thanx again..*
*LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 7, 2010)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> mylar is flamable, be very careful.
> 
> check out this guys $15 diy batwing hood hxxp://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=14472


 
Sweet puffin.. 
that guys bat wing was pretty sweet.. 
but on the other hand.. the other reflector like the one i built.. to buddies long rectangular one.. well his just looks like crap.. 
i would only apply the mylar with a heart resistant glue...

*My question is.. what is or will be the difference in the "foot print" between a Bat wing and lets say one like i have above??*
*im guessing not much...*
*thanx again guys..*
*LH*


----------



## leafminer (Jan 7, 2010)

Good job! Looks like this idea will work just fine. And totally low cost.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 7, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Good job! Looks like this idea will work just fine. And totally low cost.


 
*Sweet deal miner... *
*low cost is what i like.and most others. lol.. cheap but done right.. is what im going for..*
*LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 8, 2010)

*Well good morning MP..*
*i have taken a few pics of the crappy bat wing i added too.. and the prototype of  the reflector im thinking of buildin..*
*If all about possible could i have some personal opinions on how they both spread the light and which you think would get the job done better...*
*im thinking the prototype is the one..*
*if you arent fimilar on how my grow is set up im in hydro.. and i use 2 rubbermaid containers to grow in.. (ebb n flow ) so they take up the bottom of the tent.. on the boards and block you see. *
*once again thank you all for your help and input..*
*LH*


----------



## DonJones (Jan 8, 2010)

Lefthand,

I'm not sure which picture is "buddies" and which one is your "crappy" one, BUT personally, I prefer the cardboard one built out of the dimpled metal that it looks like was used in the DIY post you linked to.  *Incidentally, if the dimpled looking  metal is the shiny reflector metal like in your first picture, I would think it foolish to paint it or attach mylar or anything else to the surface.   That shiny dimpled metal is an expensive high end option in many good reflector hood setups and is considered state of the art.* 

Personally, I find it hard to believe that they are buying the shiny dimpled sheeting as inexpensively as the DIY article shows, but I could very well be wrong.  I would sure like to find it that inexpensively.

I don't really remember exactly what the dimensions of the $26 bat wing are, but you could go to the site and contact the seller/manufacturer to find out.

I have never understood the purpose of the crease in the top of the baqt wing reflectors except to stiffen it up and let them use thinner material.  I would prefer just a simple roof shape like is used in yours, possibly with an additional bend in the center of the flat top area so that the light on top is already started downward a little more than just hitting a flat surface.  But your's is the same shape that many hoods costing several hundred dollars us with the addition of end panels to prevent light from "escaping" out the ends and to give a cleaner looking rectangular footprint.

Personally, I would just duplicate yours out of light sheet metal and if it isn't the shiny dimpled stuff, then paint it pure white -- either high gloss like most commercial units use or flat, which ever you choose to use.  Whether you use "high temp"or standard paint is strictly up to you, but I don't think you will need to worry about the high temp stuff.

Any way you go, I think your getting a great grow area together.

Great smoking.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 8, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> Lefthand,
> 
> I'm not sure which picture is "buddies" and which one is your "crappy" one, BUT personally, I prefer the cardboard one built out of the dimpled metal that it looks like was used in the DIY post you linked to. *Incidentally, if the dimpled looking metal is the shiny reflector metal like in your first picture, I would think it foolish to paint it or attach mylar or anything else to the surface. That shiny dimpled metal is an expensive high end option in many good reflector hood setups and is considered state of the art.*
> 
> ...


 
*Hey Don.. thanx.*
*im basically just trying to get the bang for my buck.. i do notice a huge difference in how the light is directed down..*
*the "extentions" on the bat wing are peices that i cut off that reflector for my mother box....*
*just wanted to see if it made a diference.. and by the time i did it and what not there was a wk left till harvest.. so kinda was a lil slow on that..*

*i dont have shinny dimpled tin.. it probally wil lbe made from a light gauge peice of sheet metal.. i think i know what you mean by the xtra bend.. actually i know exactlly what you mean.. the  reflector in the box have a ridge in the middle..*
*ive ran this the "prototype" all day so far venting and fans as normal.. nothing.. the hood shows no signz of warmth..*
*so thats good.. chances are im going to use  spray glue.. and mylar.. all else fails i can pain the witch..*
*ant they were both my crappy reflectors lol... thanx again*
*LH*


----------



## DonJones (Jan 8, 2010)

Well, of the two, I think I prefer the one you made out of cardboard, but it will be a little more durable if you make it out of metal.  

My cardboard one is permanently installed in my cloning/seeding cabinet so it doesn't get much in the way of being bumped or anything like that, but if I was going to do it again I'd use light gauge sheet metal.

Personally, I usually use aluminum foil with the shiny side out, but that will probably start a big argument here.  Also, wrinkles in the film, what ever it is aren't real critical except for looks.  

I've used both of the types of glue that I mentioned without any problem.  If the mylar doesn't feel hot fastened ot the cardboard, it shouldn't get any hotter on the metal.

Great job, man.  I like what you're doing and remember, if your equipment works, the plants don't know what it looks like or what it cost you.

Ghetto or a million dollar grow area all produces the same thing, MJ.  Sloppy grow techniques in a million dollar room still produce crap and excellent techniques in a ghetto room still produce good weed, assuming the genetics, nutes, and environmental conditions are the same.

Great smoking man.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 8, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> Well, of the two, I think I prefer the one you made out of cardboard, but it will be a little more durable if you make it out of metal.
> 
> My cardboard one is permanently installed in my cloning/seeding cabinet so it doesn't get much in the way of being bumped or anything like that, but if I was going to do it again I'd use light gauge sheet metal.
> 
> ...


 
*Yeah i didnt plan on keeping it cardboard. atleast a tin or something.. the plants may not know, but i do.. lol. everytime i look at them i will be like ahhh look at that mastercraft hood good god.. lol 
i think it will hit the with light way harder then b4.. im here to same you guys money if i can an myself.. and also the obvious grow great weed.. lol
getting there.. learning learning learning... 
i thank everyone who has put input and helped me on this.. it mean alot..
LH*


----------



## Tater (Jan 12, 2010)

Just a heads up but you could have achieved the same result with flat white paint.

Cheap mylar, like the kind most people buy and what "space blankets" are made from is conductive so you would need to ground it.

Cardboard can get wet and easily deform.

Cheap mylar will melt at much lower temps than the mylar used in say a spacecraft.

Cardboard can and will easily ignite.

When relying on fans to keep something cool enough to not ignite another material, what do you do if the fan fails?

Just a few little factoids, would hate to see you burn down your house, not that I don't enjoy saying I told you so (cause I do haha).

If you look around you I'm sure you can find some scrap tin or sheet metal or something.  Got an old oven lying around or a traffic sign, or some old furnace ducting.  All you need is some tin snips and muscle and I'm sure you can find something more suitable to build a reflector out of.  And if its the wrong colour paint it white with high temp white paint.  Nobody thinks it will happen to them and find it even harder to believe when it does.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 12, 2010)

Tater said:
			
		

> Just a heads up but you could have achieved the same result with flat white paint.
> 
> Cheap mylar, like the kind most people buy and what "space blankets" are made from is conductive so you would need to ground it.
> 
> ...


 
*ummmm Tater.. hate to break it to you but im not keeping it made out of cardboard..as well i have ran it with out my fans "as a test go" sitting watching.. i may be a newbie but not retarded.. lol*
*the mylar did not burn nor melt at me running the bulb with no fans ..*
*when i build the final product it will be made from a sheet metal.. *
*thanx for the concern in saftey.. i dont use space blankets.. they let light threw. ... *
*its made out of cardboard bcauz it was laying around and i didnt feel like wasting money on glue and sheet metal for nothing.. so i made a "prototype"  lol*
*dont worry.. i will play safe and look both ways b4 i cross the street.. lol*
*that last comment wasnt to be a smart azz or anything just my kinda humour... lol*
*LH*


----------



## leafminer (Jan 12, 2010)

Not correct, Tater: paint reflects 90% at best, Mylar 98%. Big difference right there. With a 600W lamp, 60 watts would be just lost with a painted reflector, rather than 12 watts.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 12, 2010)

> Cheap mylar, like the kind most people buy and what "space blankets" are made from is conductive so you would need to ground it.



hate to join in tater...but those space blankets aren't mylar either. 
*Metallized Polyethylene terephthalate*

it reflects up to 97% radiated heat....they suck for reflecting light. and they reflect way to much heat for a grow IMO.

​


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 12, 2010)

Heya Lefty...

Got any whale blubber tins layin' around up there in the Great White North?  :holysheep:

Why don't you check with your local grow shop to see if they have any old dead stock reflectors...  Ya never know...  even if they have a piece of the metal that goes on the inside you could fashion something safe and functional to use...   But i DO like saying the word MYLAR...

Peace!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 13, 2010)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Heya Lefty...
> 
> Got any whale blubber tins layin' around up there in the Great White North? :holysheep:
> 
> ...


----------



## DonJones (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm not sure wheer it is but in one of the threads here on the DIY it talks about using plywood or even dimensional lumber to bend (form) light weight sheet metal.

Leafminer,

Do you know what the percentage of light reflection they get with the German Aluminum dimpled metal that the inserts for some hoods is made from?

Great smoking.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 13, 2010)

all your doing is making a DIY break. All i would do is get a peice of sheet metal screw it to the board and bend...heating it up with a torch may make it more formable....anythings better than mylar and cardboard IMO...mylar melts very easily.
you could even dimple it yourself with a ball pean hammer


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 13, 2010)

Mutt said:
			
		

> all your doing is making a DIY break. All i would do is get a peice of sheet metal screw it to the board and bend...heating it up with a torch may make it more formable....anythings better than mylar and cardboard IMO...mylar melts very easily.
> you could even dimple it yourself with a ball pean hammer


 
*Don and mutt.. that cardboard demo was a "tester".. i didnt want to take the time or spend the money on sheet metal to make a "prototype" and say nahhh.. waste of money.. which i have not to much of these days..*

*as to form the hood all i have to do is take a 2x4 and clamp itmake my bend and do the same to the other side.. no heat need...*
*i see both yer points of if the fans quit the mylar can melt.*
*but as far as the "cardboard" one its in the trash now.. lol i hve hte measurments i need from it to duplicate it onto sheet metal.. *

*Neat info: i have put a 4"x4" peice of mylar in the oven at 170F and did not melt with the oven door closed..*

*that passes my heat test for a sheet meatal mylar "prototype"...*
*LH*


----------



## DonJones (Jan 13, 2010)

Mutt,

If it is aluminum, trying to heat it is risky.  every metal work that I've ever talked to has said to work aluminum at room temp or only slightly above  because the difference between softening it, melting it and vaporizing it is very close to the same and heating and cooling changes the characteristics much more than it does with steel based metals.  Even with steel based sheet metal, applying heat to light gauge metal is likely to warp the crap out of it, and is unnecessary until you get close to over 1/8" thick, which is way heavier than we need for reflectors. 

Also, have you considered how small those dimples are and how many of them there are?

Not trying to put your contribution do0wn, but I've been down those roads already in trying to figure out a good inexpensive way to manufacture hoods.

As to the cheap mylar versus NASA mylar, most of their mylar is bonded to a substrate that supports the mylar, thus making it more durable.  Mylar is pretty much mylar and it reflects heat just as well if not better than visible light.  The cheap versus NASA cost is very similar to the cost difference between buying a hammer at Lowes or HD or letting the government set specifications and contract for it.  The hammers are nearly indistinguishable -- I've seen identical items bearing the same part and manufacturer's part number sell thorugh the civilian supply chains for well under 20 times less that procuring it through the military/governmental supply chain, and often "Procuring it through channels" cost our shop well over 100 times what we could get the same identical item for off of the local economy HERE IN THE STATES, much less overseas.

As recently as 4 years ago, the same tie down chain that I could buy for $25.00 cost the Air Force $500.  Not only would the airmen sell or even give them to US, but the darn drivers would buy them for $50 instead of paying $25 through a civilian source and after you pulled the AF supply tags off of them, it was impossible to tell them apart.

God it still burns me to see our tax dollars wasted and stolen!

Getting back to the issue at hand. IF you need some advice on how to bend the and can't find it hee, just ask me and I'll try to get you some pictures and hopefully an explanation.  I'll warn you though that my "shop" is a mess!  I'm just finally getting my grow rooms in order a little at a time.  Building and finishing as you are growing is a pain in the butt!; but if you don't have the funds to do it any other way, it sure beats not doing it at all.

Great smoking.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 13, 2010)

*LEFTHAND,*

Just to humor every one, try running that same test at 500F or even better on broil.  That should but the issue to rest once and for all.  And if you have a self cleaning oven, leave it inside of the oven and cycle it through the cealning cycle which getws way way higer than the light will ever get.  I'd try it but IF the other half caught me using her oven for something like I 

wouldn't ever grow anything again.  She still is complaining about me using her oven to bake paint on Triumph parts well over 35 years ago.  Oh, for the innocence and courage/stupidity of youth.

Great smoking.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 13, 2010)

:stoned: and bored how about cutting the "hood out of a old washer or dryer? White enamil(?) metal that you could cut just about any shape you want.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 13, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :stoned: and bored how about cutting the "hood out of a old washer or dryer? White enamil(?) metal that you could cut just about any shape you want.


 
*I'm looking for one.. something.. still want to cover with mylar.. why i like the way it shines lol.. *
*all i need is a 3'x2' peice to make the hood.. knock the coners down and its done lol..*

*Don.. thats funny you say that because after writing my last post there i threw a chunk in at 220F 1/2hr door closed and it did nothing .. i shall throw a hunk in tomorrow morning.. i'll start it at 375F and go from there.. *
*now i was thinking if my inline does fail i have osculating fans blowing past the light al the time so for 2 inlines and 2 osculating fans to fail is well when pigs fly in my books.. maybe one fan or 2 but 4.. is a hard pill to swallow.. but for humor  i shall crank the heat up.. lol*
*reapot tomorrow in the AM...*
*LH*


----------



## DonJones (Jan 14, 2010)

Personally, 

I don't think you have anything to worry about, but was just curious since ytou were already testing it.  Also I thought it might put some people at ease about mylar and possibly keep someone else out of trouble.

ozzydiodue,

I think you will find that the enamel/porcelain on appliances is very brittle and probably will crack badly if you try to bend it much more than just flexing it versus putting a permanent crease into it.  You might try it and let us know though since it was your idea.

Great smoking ot everyone.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 14, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> Personally,
> 
> I don't think you have anything to worry about, but was just curious since ytou were already testing it. Also I thought it might put some people at ease about mylar and possibly keep someone else out of trouble.
> 
> ...


 
*I know don.. they only way i have melted the mylar so far is direct flame.. *
*but since i have had it up to 220F and nothing mise well give her a lil more heat just to see.. .. as for the enamal on stoves and what not its a layered backed process.as well as the metal isnt prepped properly and enamal is shetty paint.. lol.. .. nicked/bent hammered it will chip and flake off..*
*but i dont for the paint color just the material as we all know im coving it in mylar... hehehe..*
*hopefully this weekend i should have it built..*
*LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 16, 2010)

*well i finally found some sheet metal at my cost.. i couldnt beleive what some places wanted for a 2'x3' chunk.. holy  up to 35$...*
*once i get it totally done i will put up pics from start to end..*
*so far this reflector has cost me  6.50 for the sheet metal and 11.00 for the high heat glue.. not to bad...*
*LH*


----------



## DonJones (Jan 16, 2010)

lefthand,

What kind of metal is it?  It almost looks like it might work pretty good without the mylar.  Without the mylar will probably give you a softer more uniform light.

The super shiny smooth finished metals, like chrome and like mylar tend to be worse about bright and dim spots.

It looks great to me.

How about some measurements?  It looks to me like it could very easily be made into an air cooled hood w/o the cool tube by adding end caps with ducting collars and putting a piece of clear window glass or even Plexiglas over the bottom.

Great smoking.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 17, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> lefthand,
> 
> What kind of metal is it? It almost looks like it might work pretty good without the mylar. Without the mylar will probably give you a softer more uniform light.
> 
> ...


 
*hello don..  she is cheap old galvanized sheet metal.. lol... shes not all that shinny lol.. for now.. hope to have the mylar on today..*
*learnt alot building this one to beable to make the same thing just "store" bought.. lol i tend to be a perfectionist.. lol.. except on my spelling.. hehe*

*i dont think i will have to worrie about "dim" spots.. lol the hood is 3' long. by 19" wide.. and its going in my 4'x2' tent.. mylar lined walls.. shes gonna be bright..*
*LH*


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 17, 2010)

Interesting thread guys....I don't know how I missed it


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry to interrupt the conversation, but for some reason Don Jones tried to give me negative rep from this thread, with the message "lets see how this affects your rep"  For someone not concerned with rep, Don, you certainly aren't afraid to use it with your childish games.  

For your information, every time that I confront you on your arrogance, or imaginary growing experience in the public forum I usually recieve at least 3 to 5 posotive reps from other members that see right through you, but just don't want to confront you about it...so your one little negative rep, isn't going to give me a red bar...not that I would care...so enjoy yourself, a 4 yr old in a 60 yr old body....


----------



## Hick (Jan 19, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Sorry to interrupt the conversation, but for some reason Don Jones tried to give me negative rep from this thread, with the message "lets see how this affects your rep"  For someone not concerned with rep, Don, you certainly aren't afraid to use it with your childish games.
> 
> For your information, every time that I confront you on your arrogance, or imaginary growing experience in the public forum I usually recieve at least 3 to 5 posotive reps from other members that see right through you, but just don't want to confront you about it...so your one little negative rep, isn't going to give me a red bar...not that I would care...so enjoy yourself, a 4 yr old in a 60 yr old body....


Don't sweat it legalize'.. a member in red has *"0"* power to rep'.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 19, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Sorry to interrupt the conversation, but for some reason Don Jones tried to give me negative rep from this thread, with the message "lets see how this affects your rep"  For someone not concerned with rep, Don, you certainly aren't afraid to use it with your childish games.
> 
> For your information, every time that I confront you on your arrogance, or imaginary growing experience in the public forum I usually recieve at least 3 to 5 posotive reps from other members that see right through you, but just don't want to confront you about it...so your one little negative rep, isn't going to give me a red bar...not that I would care...so enjoy yourself, a 4 yr old in a 60 yr old body....


Priceless - :rofl:


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 19, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Sorry to interrupt the conversation, but for some reason Don Jones tried to give me negative rep from this thread, with the message "lets see how this affects your rep"  For someone not concerned with rep, Don, you certainly aren't afraid to use it with your childish games.
> 
> For your information, every time that I confront you on your arrogance, or imaginary growing experience in the public forum I usually recieve at least 3 to 5 posotive reps from other members that see right through you, but just don't want to confront you about it...so your one little negative rep, isn't going to give me a red bar...not that I would care...so enjoy yourself, a 4 yr old in a 60 yr old body....



less of this :argue: and more of this :48:


----------



## DonJones (Jan 19, 2010)

fruity86,

I agree!

For the record I tried to send an I agree rep with the note that legalize freedom posted to see if it would change the thanked stats from ZERO to at least 1.  This whole mess is the reason I gave up on even looking at the rep stats.

Enough you all.  You win, I'm an arrogant, pompous, illiterate, uneducated, opinionated,obnoxious moron.  

There, now can we get on with sharing information and leave personalities out of  it.  I have learned much from some of the most obnoxious, opinionated, usually wrong people it has ever been my displeasure to know, and I'm sure it will continue to be that way because if it is correct information then it is irrelevant who said it or how.  

So please lets just look at the information and ignore the poster.

Great smoking to each and everyone of you.


----------



## Hick (Jan 19, 2010)

since the "Thanks" button was removed, the number of times thanked does not increase with administering of "rep".. It counted "only" the number of times the "thank you" button was used, not added reputation.
I hope that explains why you are not seeing the number of times thanked increasing.
If I had understood the question better, I might have been able to explain/answer it sooner. Hope that helped


----------



## DonJones (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes, that explains it.

Thank you for your reply.

Great smoking.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 19, 2010)

Hick 
Let's expand on this just a bit....
The "Thanks" button has not been in use for MONTHS. A "0" thanks is no indicator any longer, just as a 10,000 thanks would no longer be accurate .... It could just mean a member joined or contributed after the change on the site. The "rep" BAR is the indicator in use. If you hoover with your mouse over the bar you will see a phrase indicating ones rep in the community, as interpreted by the owner or this site.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 19, 2010)

Don I never said anything about you being illiterate, uneducated, or called you a moron...quiet the contrary, I think you are an intelligent man, and it is obvious in your posts....as for the rest of those you listed, well I think you hit the nail on the head.

Fruity I agree with you to...I hate haveing to resort to this to...I would much rather get along with everyone, and help people grow good meds.  But I will not sit idle when someone is trying ruin this site by whinning about the rules, talking down to people like they are idiots, and acting like they are holier than thou.  My whole point of this is that for someone so concerned with something as insignifcant as the rep system, is makeing such a big deal about it, when thay say that it is insignificant themself.  It's contradictory like most of the posts that come from this person.  When I first got here DJ was humble and asking for help.  Now he is using that same rep system to attack me...from my user CP it looks like bad rep...but maybe I'm wrong, instead of green or red it is grey...so if I'm wrong I'm sorry for misunderstanding, but I just found it funny that DJ would send me any rep...as I have nothing very nice to say about him.  So I guess I assumed it was neg. rep.  If I'm wrong I appologize but what would you think if you had a grey rep from a member that you have called on their crap, and the msg attached said "lets see what this does to your status"?

BTW DJ...I really like the new signature!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 19, 2010)

*i see i missed all the hen peckin this morning.. lol
LH*


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 19, 2010)

yeah LH...sorry that this took place in your thread...I will PM Hick and see if we can get it wiped out of here.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 19, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> yeah LH...sorry that this took place in your thread...I will PM Hick and see if we can get it wiped out of here.


 
*its no biggie LF.. made me laugh this morning.. lol ...   dont ruin my perfect  thread you guys... like geez... hehehe....*
*LH*


----------



## DonJones (Jan 19, 2010)

Everyone,

please see my thread on the Coffee Table  at http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=615198#post615198 and respond to the non DIY issues there so that we can get this back to the discussion that LEFTHAND started about using mylar to line a reflector/hood.

By the way is that id descriptive because if it is I'm left handed too.

Grest smoking.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 19, 2010)

HIya LEFTHAND & Everyone!:ciao:

Getting back on topic...   :lama:Any update on the cool tube hood?  I hope things are coming together well.  I'm sure your new batch of plants are off and running...   Anyhooo...  just wanted to say hey and see how things are going in the lab...

Peace!


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 20, 2010)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> less of this :argue: and more of this :48:


i got neg rep 4 this i dont no y it wasnt aimed at LF or DJ is it b/c i quoted LF thread could sum1 explain for me stoner here


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> i got neg rep 4 this i dont no y it wasnt aimed at LF or DJ is it b/c i quoted LF thread could sum1 explain for me stoner here



Well I just positive repped you so it's all good...  Let's all keep living the dream and not the nightmare....let's get back on point...


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 20, 2010)

*should change my thread from "MYLAR HOOD" to hen peck ave. hehehe
laugh everyone come on giggle smile  laugh.. heheheheh
almost done that bloody thing.. god..
on the 3rd time laying the mylar.. see how she comes out..
LH*


----------



## Tater (Jan 21, 2010)

Whoa, been outta the loop for a while, thanks guys for correcting me.

Lefthand I'm glad to see you got something fabbed up out of metal you did a bang up job.  In the future if you are ever looking for metal go check the dumpsters at construction sites, lots of stuff today is disposable.  

Mutt for somereason I had it in my head that white plant was only a couple percentages below mylar but I must have gotten things mixed up in my brain.

On another off topic side shoot here and since this thread has already been utterly and totally jacked (hah, it happens lefthand) I did read in the Nov 2009 issue of Greenhouse Canada that diffused light has been being used with great success even on plants that love direct light, I'll dig it up and see fi I can find an online article on it, it was a good read.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 21, 2010)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> i got neg rep 4 this i dont no y it wasnt aimed at LF or DJ is it b/c i quoted LF thread could sum1 explain for me stoner here


 

I dunno...but it didn't come from me...I just gave you a green pebble


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 21, 2010)

Tater said:
			
		

> Whoa, been outta the loop for a while, thanks guys for correcting me.
> 
> Lefthand I'm glad to see you got something fabbed up out of metal you did a bang up job. In the future if you are ever looking for metal go check the dumpsters at construction sites, lots of stuff today is disposable.
> 
> ...


 
*Jack my thread will yeah hahahahahah... i think i know what yer talking about...... they slide behind or infront of the bulb to spread out the light so its not so concentrated on one spot????   ????????*
* i told yas i would get something made up out of metal.. hehehe*
*LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 21, 2010)

*thank god its done hehe... here are a few pics of her in action and up just in the middle of my basement.. *
*its made out of a 3'x2' chunk of sheet metal,the wings are 10" wide bent at a 40 degree angle.. thus leaves the middle strip at 4".. she wrks.. yay.*
*LH*


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 21, 2010)

very nice lefthand might have to try it for my cooltube


----------



## DonJones (Jan 21, 2010)

I think any of you who use cool tubes without reflectors will see an improvement with a reflector installed.  It sure looks great to tme.

Is the light diffuser that you are speaking of, the little one made out of perforated metal that sits below a horizontal bulb so that the bight spot in the middle disappears?  I've seen them a lot in the grow shops.

One easy way to lessen the variation in light distribution is to use vertical bulb mounted reflectors.  My converted commercial high-bay reflectors all use vertical mounted bulbs and their light patterns are much more even than the shiny "grow" reflectors using the horizontal mountings.

Great smoking.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 21, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> I think any of you who use cool tubes without reflectors will see an improvement with a reflector installed. It sure looks great to tme.
> 
> Is the light diffuser that you are speaking of, the little one made out of perforated metal that sits below a horizontal bulb so that the bight spot in the middle disappears? I've seen them a lot in the grow shops.
> 
> ...


 
*Yeah thats the one..never seen em used   so i took that into big concideration..*
*and the light is direct. down that is hehehehe... it worked out better then i thought it would..*

*FRUITY:.. thanx and from what i have tried it, it works pretty good.. better then before.. thats for sure... if you do decide to build a similar design you'll notice the diffrence as well..*
*LH*


----------



## leafminer (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey, good job, it looks great!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 22, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Hey, good job, it looks great!


 
*Thank You Miner!  now if only my clones would farken root.. *
*LH*


----------

